# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  lab data>>

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

```

#include<iostream#include<assert.h>using namespace std;class array{private:int *ptr;//point on dynamic array int length;//include logic size array//utiletie function perform swap bettwen two numbervoid swap(int &a,int &b) { int temp=a; a=b; b=temp; }//utiletie function return true if number is primary bool prime(int x) { if(!(x-1))return false; for(int i=2;i<x;i++) if(!(x%i)) return false; return true; }public:// constructor array() { ptr=new int[100]; length=0; } // input elements to array & stop if input [-99] void read() {int i=0,x;do{cin>>x;)if(x!=-99{ ptr[i]=x;length++,i++;}}while(x!=-99);}}void write()    {        cout<<endl<<endl;        for(int i=0;i<length;++i)        {            cout<<ptr[i]<<"  ";        }        cout<<endl<<endl<<" length  is  : "<<length<<endl<<endl;                cout<<"  "<<min2();        if(prime(min2()))            cout<<" : Prime\n\n\n";        else            cout<<" : Not Prime\n\n\n";    }int min2()    {        assert(length>1);        int m=ptr[0],m2=ptr[1];        for(int i=1;i<length;i++)        {            if(ptr[i]<=m)            {                m2=m;                m=ptr[i];            }            else                if (ptr[i]<=m2)                    m2=ptr[i];        }        return m2;}};void main(){array a;a.read();a.write();} 


```

*سؤالي هو الاقتران اللي احسب فيه اذا كان العدد اولي .. صح ولا لأ..*

----------


## Sc®ipt

*اعتقد انه صحيح و ما في مشكلة يا صديقة

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اشكرك زيد ..*

----------

